# Seasonal allergies



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think the Murphman is suffering from some seasonal allergies  I've heard allergies are crazy for both pets and humans this year because of the whacky weather we had all winter, and then this spring...

He's got some crazy eye boogies (not an eye discharge, I'm just always wiping boogers from him) and his eyes seem a little red and irritated. 

He also sounds a little congested/snuffly to me. No cough or nasal discharge, though sometime his nose seems a little wet/runny, but not boogers coming from it...if that makes any sense what so ever lol.


I've been giving him benadryl each morning but thinking maybe Zyrtec would be better? I have given it to him before but forget the dosage, I believe it's half a pill for a dog of his size (20lbs).


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Send Liz a message...sure she would be a big help. My vet recommended Clarityn for Yogi when his allergies are not so bad where he needs a steroid. Benadryl did not phase Yogi...he recommended chlorpheniramine maleate but did not phase him either.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

meggels said:


> I think the Murphman is suffering from some seasonal allergies  I've heard allergies are crazy for both pets and humans this year because of the whacky weather we had all winter, and then this spring...
> 
> He's got some crazy eye boogies (not an eye discharge, I'm just always wiping boogers from him) and his eyes seem a little red and irritated.
> 
> ...


You are probably on the right track with the benadryl, but just aren't giving him enough of it. And yeah, "The Season" started pretty early down here as well: both our dogs have been on the stuff for a couple of months now. hwell:
 
BTW, you can get generic benadryl (diphenhydramine hydrochloride) relatively inexpensively compared to the generic Zyrtec or Claritin. But it all depends on which does the best for your dog with the lowest dosage & least amount of side effects.

Bonne chance,


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan has been having some crazy allergies the past month or so. I started him on the generic Zyrtec; but that was not having much affect. I switched him about 3 weeks ago to the generic Claritin and that really seems to be working much better.
The dose is 1mg per lb. All the adult allergy pills run at 25mg per pill. The children's pills run 5mg per pill.


----------

